

North Korea is almost entirely dark at night - DanLivesHere
http://us1.campaign-archive2.com/?u=2889002ad89d45ca21f50ba46&id=8c24cf49d1

======
drinian
It's worth noting that most of the country is wired for electric lighting; the
issue since the fall of the Soviet Union has been fuel shortages. The Soviets
used to sell them fuel and energy for practically nothing.

------
baltcode
I'd be interested in a comparison of how India, China, Egypt, Vietnam, etc.
compare. Perhaps a luminosity per capita index in rural and urban areas?

~~~
MichaelSalib
You can see Egypt here:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/28634332@N05/5146231463/>

In fairness, the dark areas outside the Nile aren't dark because of economic
or political oppression; they're dark because that's a desolate desert with no
water at all.

~~~
edge17
thanks for sharing. the rest of the set is here -
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/28634332@N05/sets/7215762518833...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/28634332@N05/sets/72157625188331491/)

amazing photos

